# Help! I think she has bumblefoot.



## artemisfair (Jun 3, 2010)

My bf noticed that my rat Meepling had a sore on the sole of her foot. I remembered reading that bumblefoot is a somewhat common rat disease and looked up a picture online and I'm certain this is what it is. Of course, her timing is impeccable, because I just lost my job and had to dip into our savings for rent last month. I'm probably going to have to borrow money from someone if she needs to see a vet, but I figured I'd ask anyway. I have some leftover antibiotics from back in October when Kipsy had a respiratory infection (bad year for all of us, it seems). It's that pink bubblegum stuff. Would that stuff work for her little foot? 

Also am I doing something wrong? Both of them got sick this year and from what I understand rats are pretty healthy animals. I'm still pretty new to this rat owner thing, I've only had them about a year now.


----------



## Ratfever (May 6, 2011)

Do you have covers over the wire-flooring of your cage (If you have wire flooring). That would be a major cause for the bumblefoot and you should probably get something to cover it (
I have a thread up asking about covers in the Homes section, it's rich with information on covers. It's tityled "Covers"). I'd take her to the vet, even if you have to spend a bit of money, bumblefoot can take a rat's life. Better safe than sorry, in my opinion.


----------



## artemisfair (Jun 3, 2010)

crap! I've called all over town and no one has a small animal specialist in today!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ratfever said:


> Do you have covers over the wire-flooring of your cage (If you have wire flooring). That would be a major cause for the bumblefoot and you should probably get something to cover it (
> I have a thread up asking about covers in the Homes section, it's rich with information on covers. It's tityled "Covers"). I'd take her to the vet, even if you have to spend a bit of money, bumblefoot can take a rat's life. Better safe than sorry, in my opinion.


ratfever...bumblefoot is rarely fatal  You don't need a vet either if its small and not infected. Infection will need antibiotics ( vet) but just the beginning of bumblefoot and you look into things like softer bedding (i put mine on fleece), a n environment kept very clean, etc. Then I use blu-kote on their 'bumbles". It is a large animal antiseptic and will dry out the bumblefoot and help shrink it. Be warned, this stuff stains like crazy! Use a towel on your lap and I usually dip a Q--tip into the bottle and paint it onto the bumble.
Someimes older rats or obese rats or even just genetically inclined rats will develop reddish sores on their feet but these are fairly normal. If it actually becomes bumblefoot then you deal with the environment and get a treatment like Blue-kote (you can order it online).


----------



## Ratfever (May 6, 2011)

*Shrug* Sorry. :-[ I just heard somewhere that it could kill them if untreated. Though, the source could have been a bit exaggerrated... I've never experienced iyt myself, so I wasn't really sure. Sorry...


----------



## artemisfair (Jun 3, 2010)

Where do you get blu-kote? 

I use carefresh unscented. It seems pretty soft. There is no wire mesh on the floor but their shelves are wire. I tried putting some fleece on there to cover it back when we got the cage but they ate it. I tried terry-cloth and felt too, but the same thing happened. I was thinking of maybe using craft foam or something? Maybe an old shower curtain? I dunno. 

It looks painful!


----------



## artemisfair (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh and she is really fat, I always thought it was cute that it was chubby, and she does exercise so I didn't think it would affect her health. The other rat is svelte and athletic but she has been fat ever since the day we got her, I don't know why. 

I ordered some blu-kote online. The closest doctor willing to treat her is at an emergency pet clinic in Conejo Valley, 45 minutes away and she isn't even a specialist. I have a vet that I like, she is the one who treated Kipsy's URI, but she is on vacation for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Its actually a condition if kept under control (its rare to cure bumblefoot) that is not painful at all  There's nothing surgical they can do, since there's a lot of blood involvement and would be dangerous to try to excise.

A rat normally runs on its "toes" and the heel rarely touches the ground. Rats that are obese or old, have their foot pressed down on the ground causing these types of pressure sores. Some turn into bumblefoot.

this is a relatively mild case with a petite little rescue girl I took in

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










and here it is after being treated with bumblefoot for a while

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## artemisfair (Jun 3, 2010)

The first one is what hers looks like, so I guess it's not too bad yet. I got expedited shipping on the blu-kote, so hopefully it's here by Tuesday. I'm really REALLY relieved to hear it's not fatal because I am really attached to her. The other rat is more aloof and doesn't like to cuddle as much, where as she is always happy to give kissies and clean my hands and such. 

Should I put her on a diet or take her out of the cage more? I've been trying to lose weight for 5 years now and failing, so I don't know how much easier it will be for a rat who has no desire to wear a string bikini. lol But it is quite possible that I'm spoiling them a little with snacks and sharing my food with them. XD


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Cut down on the sharing of food and the treats. I know it's tempting- trust me, it's hard not to make my rats 3 course meals. But it's best for them if we stick to lab blocks and a few veggies.

Then up her out time. Keep her active, play games, and give her new places and things to explore. 

She may drop a little weight if you can quit the treats and get her moving.


----------



## artemisfair (Jun 3, 2010)

Update: I had her on the bed with me so she could explore on a soft surface, and she started chewing on her foot and bled all over. I took a closer look at it and she must have been doing it awhile now because she chewed off the first layer of skin. I flushed it with hydrogen peroxide and it took about 10 minutes to put some gauze with a tiny amount of medical tape on it, but she took it off immediately. I"m very concerned about this, for more than a few reasons 1. it won't heal if she chews it 2. she could get it even more infected 3. how am i going to keep her from chewing on it once I put this blu-kote stuff on her?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

artemisfair said:


> Update: I had her on the bed with me so she could explore on a soft surface, and she started chewing on her foot and bled all over. I took a closer look at it and she must have been doing it awhile now because she chewed off the first layer of skin. I flushed it with hydrogen peroxide and it took about 10 minutes to put some gauze with a tiny amount of medical tape on it, but she took it off immediately. I"m very concerned about this, for more than a few reasons 1. it won't heal if she chews it 2. she could get it even more infected 3. how am i going to keep her from chewing on it once I put this blu-kote stuff on her?


I have seen this where it will rupture and bleed, not necessarily from her chewing it...use the Blu-kote...


----------

